# New Phones.



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Been a Cingular/ATT customer for about 10-12 years now. Because I am a "valued customer" and the fact that my name was "chosen", I received a coupon for two IPhone 3Gs'.....free. Wasn't that interested, so I let the letter sit on my dresser for the past week. Wife comes back today with two of them. So what are they good for? I don't text - neither does the wife, I want a phone to _talk_ on.....believe it or not. Other than using it for a phone, can I use it like an IPod for music?

I know that they've been superseded by the "4", but that really doesn't bother me. Last phone I got, (Samsung Eternity *POS*) was superseded by anything and everything within a couple of months. At least with this, I already know I've been superseded. LOL

Anybody use these things, good / bad comments?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Angry Birds!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Heard about that. Some sort of game isn't it? Got a PS3 over a year ago and haven't played a game on it yet, so I guess I'm no gamer. Good Blue-Ray player though....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You can send them to me!:whistling2:
You can use it for music, movies, game apps, pictures, without it being activated, maybe even skype? Internet, email
Not sure how difficult you will find it to sync to your PC? AT & T just bought my local phone and I am getting a free HTC Aria, and I have to buy the IPhone, so if you want to trade?

There are some other differences listed here.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

My wife dose, and she's one of those Apple "nuts". (Sorry Chris!) My AT&T contract will be up shortly and have been toying with getting one myself. Have a Black Berry now, and I usually wait till they start sending me offers to stay with them before I renew my contract. Will keep that in mind. Thanks Wolf! :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bender said:


> Angry Birds!


You must be addicted! :laughing:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RCP said:


> You must be addicted! :laughing:


Yeah I just looked it up.....must be where Dan got his avatar from. What's it cost?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Like many of the apps, only 99 cents, till you want the full version or an upgrade on some!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> My wife dose, and she's one of those Apple "nuts". (Sorry Chris!) My AT&T contract will be up shortly and have been toying with getting one myself. Have a Black Berry now, and I usually wait till they start sending me offers to stay with them before I renew my contract. Will keep that in mind. Thanks Wolf! :thumbsup:


Mine would've been up on the 8th of this month. The wife said what clinched it for her was that the hospital she works at gets a 25% discount on the monthly service, (which we never knew about....dammit.), so with the Iphone data plan the monthly bill would be about 3 bucks more. (Personally, I think she's always wanted one, and with her being her, she went and got it.)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

It's a sad day for me.....never thought I'd own an Apple product. Was the only holdout in the whole family. Obviously I'm going to have to disguise this thing.

But can I use it as an IPod?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, it should be fine as an ipod.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Heard about that. Some sort of game isn't it? Got a PS3 over a year ago and haven't played a game on it yet, so I guess I'm no gamer. Good Blue-Ray player though....


Its fun because its simple. And yes, its pretty addictive 
It was free on the android, but its well worth a buck.

iphones, bb's and androids revolutionized business. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RCP said:


> You can send them to me!:whistling2:
> You can use it for music, movies, game apps, pictures, without it being activated, maybe even skype? Internet, email
> Not sure how difficult you will find it to sync to your PC? AT & T just bought my local phone and I am getting a free HTC Aria, and I have to buy the IPhone, so if you want to trade?
> 
> There are some other differences listed here.


They have the "3Gs'" for $49.00 on the AT&T website. Just have Rob repaint a room.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

these feature phones are amazing. 
give it a few months, you'll be hooked.
I say a few months because of the vast applications and uses you'll discover as you go.

apple sux btw.
lol.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am thinking about one this year or another smart phone.


Should work fine as an ipod.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

My wife and I are with Verizon and they now offer the Iphone as well. I have an LG Touch phone that shuts off by itself in my pocket 5 or 6 times a day on it's own. (Notorious problem with these phones) Other than that, 

I'd like an Iphone for the receipt app that is available (one reason). Link the phone to your computer wireless, and you take a picture of any business receipt and you can direct the pic into the correct folder on your phone, it logs to the computer till your ready to at tax time. ie.. gas receipt folder.

Or just take a picture of a check made out to you, message the pic of the check with your signature to your bank and it's deposited. pretty neat stuff.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Bender said:


> Angry Birds!


Damn Dan, I just downloaded this cos of you and I cannot put it down :thumbsup:


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Best free app by far is 'TeamViewer' download the app, then download the software to your PC and you can remote access your PC from anywhere, The IPhone screen turns into you desktop screen, works fast enough over 3G and of course very well over Wi-Fi

I use it all the time to check all sort of work releated files whilst on site.


Best Free game - Cat physics


----------



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

Different Strokes said:


> My wife and I are with Verizon and they now offer the Iphone as well. I have an LG Touch phone that shuts off by itself in my pocket 5 or 6 times a day on it's own. (Notorious problem with these phones) Other than that,
> 
> I'd like an Iphone for the receipt app that is available (one reason). Link the phone to your computer wireless, and you take a picture of any business receipt and you can direct the pic into the correct folder on your phone, it logs to the computer till your ready to at tax time. ie.. gas receipt folder.
> 
> Or just take a picture of a check made out to you, message the pic of the check with your signature to your bank and it's deposited. pretty neat stuff.


Could you please explain how this all works if you have the time to do so? I am looking into the Iphone and these apps sound amazing.


----------



## LocalPaintPros (Mar 14, 2011)

Being an old technology guy, I had wanted a "smartphone" (new toy) for awhile, but couldn't justify the data plan adder to my monthly bill. 

But because I use my computer in my truck (center mount pedestal, printer in the back seat), I had a "Mi-Fi" wireless card to be able to get on the internet while out and about. Once I learned about the smartphone app that would let me "tether" my computer to the phone and use its data plan, I got *really* interested in switching to a Droid (personal preference, I'm not a big Apple fan for a number of reasons, what can I say). And when I figured out that by using that method, I could eliminate my Mi-Fi and save about $20 per month (net), I was sold.

Things I use my Droid for regularly:

 GPS Map to navigate to customers
 Phone capability for before/after pix
Calculator App
 Flashlight app (turns camera flash LEDs on)
 Free "second line" using Google Voice app
Coin Flip app for deciding who buys lunch (ok, that's a stretch)
 and, yes, Angry Birds occasionally


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya I plan on gettin one of those smart phones to this spring I want one so i can get a fast accurate Werther update, and i played that dam bird game the other day.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well so far I've downloaded two apps: PaintTalk and PGA Tour, (to keep track of my nephew). Took a while for the battery to hold a charge for a decent amount of time, but they said it would. Camera is okay. I do like the touch screen though.


----------



## LocalPaintPros (Mar 14, 2011)

Burt White said:


> Ya I plan on gettin one of those smart phones to this spring I want one so i can get a fast accurate Werther update, and i played that dam bird game the other day.


Oh, yeah.... how could I forget the weather app? And my wife likes that I don't keep calling her up anymore asking her to check the forecast and/or weather radar.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> It's a sad day for me.....never thought I'd own an Apple product. Was the only holdout in the whole family. Obviously I'm going to have to disguise this thing.
> 
> But can I use it as an IPod?


Yes but it requires iTunes, which is the worst software ever on windows.  

There are lots of cool apps out there for painting, and business related stuff you will find very valuable.


----------

